# All over, full bleed print?



## aerodynamics (Mar 2, 2006)

How is this done? I'm looking to have a design that covers the entire shirt, front and back. What is the process associated with this? How should artwork be setup? What kind of machines are used?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

www.inyourfaceapparel.com does this. They print on the fabric before the shirt is sewn together, using sublimation or watermation. Artwork has to be set up in a vector form (I would imagine). It is however extremely expensive to do this.


----------



## aerodynamics (Mar 2, 2006)

is this the only way to do it? it makes sense, but just wondering if thats the only method ie. without having to construct the shirt.


----------



## nickdynamite (Feb 27, 2006)

jdr8271 said:


> www.inyourfaceapparel.com does this. They print on the fabric before the shirt is sewn together, using sublimation or watermation. Artwork has to be set up in a vector form (I would imagine). It is however extremely expensive to do this.



why would it need to be in vector form?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Another way to do this is with a screen printing press called a "roller press" or a "belt press". It prints the shirt by rolling it on a conveyor belt.

Something like this machine:
http://www.mrprint.com/en/ProductOverview.aspx?id=48


----------

